# Installed FIOS Cablecard and now receive more channels



## HailGoldPants (Jan 7, 2016)

Earlier this week, I purchased a TiVo Bolt. I installed the FIOS cablecard, and ran the set-up.

After set-up, I ran through the channels and I now have access to a whole lot more than I subscribe too. My package is for local only. Since hooking up the Bolt, I also get ESPN, HGTV, CNN and about 30 other stations that aren't part of my plan. The only thing about it is that there is no guide or program info for these channels, just the channel and and number.

Has anyone else ever encountered something like this? My guess it that these are the channels I would get even if I had the most basic plan offered through a digital cable box. Perhaps it's totally just a mistake?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HailGoldPants said:


> Earlier this week, I purchased a TiVo Bolt. I installed the FIOS cablecard, and ran the set-up.
> 
> After set-up, I ran through the channels and I now have access to a whole lot more than I subscribe too. My package is for local only. Since hooking up the Bolt, I also get ESPN, HGTV, CNN and about 30 other stations that aren't part of my plan. The only thing about it is that there is no guide or program info for these channels, just the channel and and number.
> 
> Has anyone else ever encountered something like this? My guess it that these are the channels I would get even if I had the most basic plan offered through a digital cable box. Perhaps it's totally just a mistake?


First, get a second opinion: use www.zap2it.com and check your zipcode. Also, have you received a bill? You may have been assigned a higher tier. Also, find the closest zipcode and rerun guided setup. If you then get listings, you may be in a bad zipcode. A lot of things could be in play here.

Good luck.


----------



## HailGoldPants (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, I just double-checked my tier and I'm still on FIOS local only. The Bolt is also on the correct ZIP. This is really odd. Who knows, I turn on the TV tonight and find the channels missing?

Thanks guys.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HailGoldPants said:


> Yeah, I just double-checked my tier and I'm still on FIOS local only. The Bolt is also on the correct ZIP. This is really odd. Who knows, I turn on the TV tonight and find the channels missing?
> 
> Thanks guys.


I was unclear. Since you have a lineup, change the zipcode to one from the same cable office. See if there are complete listings. Then change it back while running a new guided setup. Something triggers the TiVo to repopulate your guide and listings when you change the zipcode, even if it's the same VCT ID. I'm sort of guessing since I don't have FiOS.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HailGoldPants said:


> Earlier this week, I purchased a TiVo Bolt. I installed the FIOS cablecard, and ran the set-up. After set-up, I ran through the channels and I now have access to a whole lot more than I subscribe too. My package is for local only. Since hooking up the Bolt, I also get ESPN, HGTV, CNN and about 30 other stations that aren't part of my plan. *The only thing about it is that there is no guide or program info for these channels, just the channel and and number.* Has anyone else ever encountered something like this? My guess it that these are the channels I would get even if I had the most basic plan offered through a digital cable box. Perhaps it's totally just a mistake?


You'll get your guide data from TiVo not Verizon. I would do what Joe says and try to get it to kick in through TiVo.


----------



## HailGoldPants (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks guys! That did the trick and now all the channels I receive have the appropriate guide information.


----------

